# PICS OF Tonka (15 month old Male Samoyed, and Smooch, 11.5 yr. old Golden Retriever



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tonka is really beautiful Karen. He's grown up to be a big boy. Cute seeing him with Smooch.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Darling pics Karen! So glad your girls are BFF's!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

They sure look like best buds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Smooch and Tonka are beautiful!
Glad they are pals.
Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you, I am a PROUD MOM!!

Debles: Tonka is a male and Smooch is a female, so they are either boyfriend and girlfriend, or brother and sister!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love Smooches expression in the first pic "What ever do you want?"
Tonka sure has grown and he is just beautiful. They look like they've been together forever.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what adorable pics! Their expressions are so complementary to each other and Smooch is just darling!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow......snow white and fluffy. Good pics.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My goodness, Tonka is just simply gorgeous! 
And Smooch is looking good, as always. What a pretty girl.


----------

